
Do We Need a Theory of Everything? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/do-we-need-a-theory-of-everything
======
hellofunk
Much discussion, two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23815824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23815824)

